# catfish stuck inside ornament...



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

I got one of these poly-resin caves for my 120gal, and I was unaware of the hole that there was on the bottom! The whole thing is hollow, and it seems that one of my catfish (bumblee cat) has managed to crawl deep inside this cave and he won't come out. Is it best for me to leave him alone, or is there a way for me to "coax" him out. I know he won't get stuck in there, but I'm not a fan of the idea of him living inside an ornament... 
This is the "cave" that I'm talking about from Petsmart: http://www.petsmart.com/media/ps/images/products/detail/standard/i/inp0/inP028437_136b7.jpg


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are sure he can get out why not let him live in it?He probably feels more secure. I did a google search and it says they like caves and hiding places and are nocturnal, prefering to sleep in the day time and play at night.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

they grow pretty quick if eating good and i've had some syno's get stuck and die in similar things .. try turning on side and puttin gsome shripm pellets just far enough out of the thing to where he has to come all the way out of it then quickly lift it up and place it deeper in the gravel to where he can't get up in the little holes n e more. then make him a "safer" hidie hole to feel safe in


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also try to get him out. Some fish can't swim backward that well and some of those decors have narrow places where a fish could get stuck. I would not feel comfortable knowing a fish was inside one of those. My BN does it sometimes while I clean his tank. In the evening I hang a slice of zucchini in the tank and while he is munching on it I fix the decor so he can't get back inside. Had to do this about three times so far and it worked every time.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

The only problem is, he is VERY shy, and I have not seen him in the tank EVER, apart from when I pull everything out of the tank for cleaning.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lure him out while tilted then when he's out, apoxy a cover for the whole and get some rock at quarry which he could hide between


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah, but that's the thing... i can't lure him out, unless i decide to stake out in front of the tank with all of the lights off, all night...


----------



## crzyduchunt (Mar 21, 2006)

my bro has had for bout 3 weeks now and i have only seen it once. it sits in a pagoda ornament i dont believe this one is stuck tho they can usually get out if they feel it gettin a lil tight


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

this happened to my clownloach. turn the lights off and i can guarentee he will probably come out when he thinks it's night time looking for food. turn your lights off and go to the tank a couple of hours later and check if he is inside. if he isnt, take out the ornament.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey don't worry my 6in albino catfish hide in a small ornament 2 at once and until they both could not fit at the same time, I would not see them for weeks this is why my catfish tank is so low maintainance, plus no need for a heater


----------



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

If you lift it out of the water - he should get out of dodge in a big hurry.


----------

